# CPC - Looking for part-time coding from home.



## misstangy0413 (May 18, 2009)

I have over (5) years experience in the Billing/Coding field and I currently hold my CPC cerification. My areas of expertise are in General Surgery, Internal Medicine, Family Practice and currently I am coding in the Cardiovascular/Endovascular/Vascular industry. I would like to perform some remote billing and/or coding from home on a part-time basis. If any opportunities should arise, please contact me ASAP. Also, if a resume is required to verify my qualifications, please contact me via email at misslatrece@msn.com. Thank you.


----------

